# Any interest in resurrecting......



## Smiffy (May 23, 2015)

the "Old Farts v Whippersnappers?"

No idea on a venue or dates yet, but realistically looking at next year to get it organised "properly"
Maybe around May/June time and a two round/two day meet with an overnight stay somewhere.
Just throwing it out there to gauge interest.
Likely to limit it to two teams of 12.
Was held at Woodhall Spa last time but there are plenty of decent courses with accommodation that could offer a reasonable deal if booked early enough

Rob


----------



## gazr99 (May 23, 2015)

I would be up for that


----------



## bobmac (May 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Yes I am Bob.
		
Click to expand...

How many holes this time?


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2015)

bobmac said:



			How many holes this time? 

Click to expand...

36 Bob.


----------



## Hobbit (May 23, 2015)

Sounds like a plan is forming.... and it's a yes from me.


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2015)

try not to post on this thread unless You are at least hoping to attend.
It makes it hard work to sort through and make sense of it all.

(Mod note, moved to arrange a game and superfluous posts removed) #supermodpowers


----------



## richart (May 23, 2015)

I would be up for it Rob. There is a big Meet in Scotland at the beginning of May next year though.


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2015)

richart said:



			I would be up for it Rob. There is a big Meet in Scotland at the beginning of May next year though.
		
Click to expand...

June it is then! Or possibly July?
Hopefully we won't get pee'd on as we did at Woodhall


----------



## rosecott (May 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			the "Old Farts v Whippersnappers?"

No idea on a venue or dates yet, but realistically looking at next year to get it organised "properly"
Maybe around May/June time and a two round/two day meet with an overnight stay somewhere.
Just throwing it out there to gauge interest.
Likely to limit it to two teams of 12.
Was held at Woodhall Spa last time but there are plenty of decent courses with accommodation that could offer a reasonable deal if booked early enough

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Possibly the oldest fart in town is in if the dates suit.


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2015)

Subject to the normal, I'd be up for it a Rob, just not sure which team I'd be in!


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Possibly the oldest fart in town is in if the dates suit.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Jim. You're too young


----------



## ruff-driver (May 23, 2015)

At what age are you an' old fart ' ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			At what age are you an' old fart ' ?
		
Click to expand...

It will all depend on the final 24.
Once we get numbers, we can work out the "average"
Above it you're a fart, below it you're a loser


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2015)

Leftie is in via PM.
Definite old fart there, no matter what the average turns out to be.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 23, 2015)

I'd be interested if dates work out. I guess if we're doing average ages being 41 will put me firmly in the whippersnappers...


----------



## Smiffy (May 23, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I'd be interested if dates work out. I guess if we're doing average ages being 41 will put me firmly in the whippersnappers...

Click to expand...

I think the cut off point last time was about 73 so you should be safe.
Even I was a whipper


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 23, 2015)

I'd be up for it! If it does fall around June/July I should be free of exams around then.


----------



## rosecott (May 23, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			I'd be up for it! If it does fall around June/July I should be free of exams around then.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not playing against someone who's young enough to be sitting exams.


----------



## rosecott (May 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			the "Old Farts v Whippersnappers?"

No idea on a venue or dates yet, but realistically looking at next year to get it organised "properly"
Maybe around May/June time and a two round/two day meet with an overnight stay somewhere.
Just throwing it out there to gauge interest.
Likely to limit it to two teams of 12.
Was held at Woodhall Spa last time but there are plenty of decent courses with accommodation that could offer a reasonable deal if booked early enough

Rob
		
Click to expand...

We have a Sunday Driver at Greetham Valley on 5/6 July this year - Â£95 for 2 rounds, dinner, bed and breakfast. Just off the A1 north of Stamford, easy to reach and I'm told the hotel is quite good.


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 23, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I'm not playing against someone who's young enough to be sitting exams.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, how about someone that would be approximately 2 months away from being a practicing doctor? Provided I pass said exams...


----------



## rosecott (May 23, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Haha, how about someone that would be approximately 2 months away from being a practicing doctor? Provided I pass said exams...

Click to expand...

That's perfectly acceptable then - provided you passed the resuscitation exam.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 23, 2015)

rosecott said:



			That's perfectly acceptable then - provided you passed the resuscitation exam.
		
Click to expand...

It will probably be useful to have a doctor out on the course.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 23, 2015)

I'd be up for this and at 35 i'd prefer to be in the whippersnappers!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2015)

June would work for me, especially if it was Royal Ascot week and I'm up for it subject to venue etc being decided


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			June it is then! Or possibly July?
Hopefully we won't get pee'd on as we did at Woodhall
		
Click to expand...

Where are you looking at doing it mate ?


----------



## Region3 (May 23, 2015)

Depending on dates and location I could be a 'snapper.


----------



## Region3 (May 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I think the cut off point last time was about 73 so you should be safe.
Even I was a whipper


Click to expand...

You might well insert a shedload of smileys. Unless Slasher has a fountain of youth in his back garden. 

Can't pull the wool over our eyes. How's the chipper going?


----------



## rosecott (May 23, 2015)

Region3 said:



			You might well insert a shedload of smileys. Unless Slasher has a fountain of youth in his back garden. 

Can't pull the wool over our eyes. How's the chipper going?
		
Click to expand...

My guess is that chippers will be mandatory for Old Farts if Smiffy qualifies as one.


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where are you looking at doing it mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't given it too much thought at the moment Phil, although places we have already visited obviously spring to mind, (Woodhall Spa, Forest Pines etc.). 
Brocket Hall was suggested a couple of years ago and I was all up for organising that until the booking agent let us down.
For ease of organisation it needs to be a venue with hotel accommodation.

Quite a few things to be taken into account obviously.
Location needs to be fairly "central" with reasonable access to all.
Price is also a major consideration, and whilst I accept that "Winter deals" offer the best value for money (with most places offering these up until the end of March) I would personally pay the bit extra to play later in the year (say June or July) to try to avoid a repeat of the debacle at Woodhall Spa a couple of years ago. I would much rather play in a short sleeve shirt on a nicely manicured course than to be togged up in waterproofs trying to oink it round off muddy fairways and water filled bunkers. That's not my idea of "fun" and I'd rather take my chances during a "Summer" month.
Also, do you make it a week-end meet (which will obviously restrict you on venues) or mid-week? A week-end would most probably suit most people without the need to take two days off work, but then we are back to the costs again. 
Some decent deals are to be had for a two day/one night mid-week meet, stay overnight on the Friday/Saturday and the cost almost doubles!
As I say, just throwing it out there at the moment to gauge interest, but I'm envisaging a two round competition, one round in the afternoon, overnight stay, and then another round the following morning. Like we did (or tried to do) at Woodhall Spa, 4bb for the first round with singles matchplay the following day.
Suggestions for venues are welcome.


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2015)

"Interested" parties so far........

As I say, two teams of 12 would be the ideal. 

*
1.  SMIFFY
2.  LEFTIE
3.  GAZR99
4.  HOBBIT
5.  RICHART
6.  ROSECOTT
7.  CHRISD
8.  SAINTHACKER
9.  FOLIAGEFINDER
10. MASHLEYR7
11. HOMERJSIMPSON
12. REGION3


*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

I would be interested depending on date and location -


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would be interested depending on date and location -
		
Click to expand...

It looks like it is likely to be mid/late June Phil.
Cooden have their open week in early July and I don't want to clash with that, and with the big Scottish forum meet in early May I'd need a bit of a gap between that and this proposed jolly.
The set up at Gainsborough (course wise) would be ideal as they have two decent 18 holers but accommodation for there would be a logistical nightmare.
Forest Pines is a good set up, "so so" hotel but three half decent 9 hole tracks. Only problem there is the beer is expensive!!
I like the idea of going back to Woodhall Spa, everybody enjoys it. But price might be a deciding factor with that one, same could be said for Brocket Hall, and I think playing at Brocket might favour those down South a little too much.
I'm will try to be as fair as I can with regard location.
I'd love to go down to St Mellion and play it there. They do some fantastic deals and the Nicklaus course is terrific (and frightening in places!) but it's a 5 hour jaunt for me, and I'm down South!!
Any suggestions are welcome as to a venue.
Personally it's all about "the course" for me.
Like I say above, I don't want to travel 3 or 4 hours to play on a "so so" track.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It looks like it is likely to be mid/late June Phil.
Cooden have their open week in early July and I don't want to clash with that, and with the big Scottish forum meet in early May I'd need a bit of a gap between that and this proposed jolly.
The set up at Gainsborough (course wise) would be ideal as they have two decent 18 holers but accommodation for there would be a logistical nightmare.
Forest Pines is a good set up, "so so" hotel but three half decent 9 hole tracks. Only problem there is the beer is expensive!!
I like the idea of going back to Woodhall Spa, everybody enjoys it. But price might be a deciding factor with that one, same could be said for Brocket Hall, and I think playing at Brocket might favour those down South a little too much.
I'm will try to be as fair as I can with regard location.
I'd love to go down to St Mellion and play it there. They do some fantastic deals and the Nicklaus course is terrific (and frightening in places!) but it's a 5 hour jaunt for me, and I'm down South!!
		
Click to expand...

Would certainly favour it further down south after the long trip to Scotland 

Brockett Hall might be able to do a favourable deal as they have issues at the moment  - even Woburn might be able to do something.


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would certainly favour it further down south after the long trip to Scotland 

Brockett Hall might be able to do a favourable deal as they have issues at the moment  - even Woburn might be able to do something.
		
Click to expand...

I have emailed Forest Pines (don't know if you have ever been there Phil, but as I say the courses are quite nice, albeit a bit tight in places!).
Can certainly contact Brocket as they have the accommodation, but won't Woburn be a bit of a problem on that score? I'm not aware of them having a hotel attached, and with possibly 24 players, we would want them all staying in the same place otherwise the logistics of organising become a 'mare.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I have emailed Forest Pines (don't know if you have ever been there Phil, but as I say the courses are quite nice, albeit a bit tight in places!).
Can certainly contact Brocket as they have the accommodation, but won't Woburn be a bit of a problem on that score? I'm not aware of them having a hotel attached, and with possibly 24 players, we would want them all staying in the same place otherwise the logistics of organising become a 'mare.
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty hotels within 10 mins from Woburn mate - you are better off staying in MK for a stay over


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are plenty hotels within 10 mins from Woburn mate - you are better off staying in MK for a stay over
		
Click to expand...

I have emailed Brocket Hall Phil.
We were going to hold it there a couple of years ago, but the booking agency that I was dealing with promised me a package deal, but when it came to actually booking it, they retracted their offer and blamed Brocket Hall.
I have emailed them directly this time, so hopefully I will get something sensible back from them.
I like Woburn mate, some great courses. But I'm not keen on the logistics of having 24 people scattered all over the place in various accommodation. It makes it very difficult to work out costings because whilst everybody pays the same green fee, different hotels will charge different prices and you then get arguments over who wants which hotel at which price and you are never 100% sure if everybody has actually booked up accommodation!
If you deal with a "resort" type course that has it's own hotel, the booking can be kept neat and tidy and everybody knows what they are paying from the outset.
I have asked for quotes to include 8 twin bedded rooms and 8 singles to give people a choice.
I have heard great things about Brocket Hall so I am hoping they come back to me with something positive, but I wouldn't rule out Forest Pines. It would be cheaper but the courses are good.


----------



## 6inchcup (May 24, 2015)

why not a course further north were most people live,plenty of top courses around the north west with hotels attached or not to far away,im up for it but not down south or Scotland.


----------



## Khamelion (May 24, 2015)

I'd be up for this depending on cost and date, I'd guess I'd be in the whippersnappers (47) :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			why not a course further north were most people live,plenty of top courses around the north west with hotels attached or not to far away,im up for it but not down south or Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Errrr..............Lincolnshire *IS* North!!
 It's a good 3 hour drive for me, maybe a bit more.
Certainly not going to be Scotland. Nothing against Scotland apart from the traveling.


----------



## Midnight (May 24, 2015)

Could be up for this but wont be able to confirm until dates and cost due to work mate.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 24, 2015)

Would like to try forest pines if it comes too, pencil me in :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Would like to try forest pines if it comes too, pencil me in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Once I receive prices from a few places, I would put it to the vote.
Forest Pines is likely to be cheaper than Brocket Hall and may appeal to more people due to this plus the fact that it is more easily accessible for the "majority".
I will continue putting the feelers out to see what I can come up with.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 24, 2015)

What about Stoke by nay land rob? If brocket hall I would be interested .


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			What about Stoke by nay land rob? If brocket hall I would be interested .
		
Click to expand...

Stoke by Nayland? Had a quick squint on their website but I'm at work at the moment and keep being pestered by bloody customers.....
What are the courses like? Any good??
And are you saying if it was Stoke by Nayland or Forest Pines you_* wouldn't*_ be interested???


----------



## sandmagnet (May 24, 2015)

Stoke by nay land has two good courses food is good and rooms ok very good deals and would be interested and brocket hall.


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2015)

Yes please, the more central the better but hasn't Woburn been done to death, just saying  Brocket & Forest Pines sounds good. How about St Pierre?


----------



## 6inchcup (May 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Errrr..............Lincolnshire *IS* North!!
 It's a good 3 hour drive for me, maybe a bit more.
Certainly not going to be Scotland. Nothing against Scotland apart from the traveling.
		
Click to expand...

i wouldnt class a 3 hour drive and 160 mls as being local to most in the NORTH WEST,depends on your interpretation of NORTH


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2015)

The concept sounds like a good one for having a laugh and playing some golf so im interested. :thup:

I would certainly travel for the right course too which i think a lot would. Dont bring it too far north though, ive played a lot already up here


----------



## rosecott (May 24, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			i wouldnt class a 3 hour drive and 160 mls as being local to most in the NORTH WEST,depends on your interpretation of NORTH
		
Click to expand...

Forest Pines is only 2 hours from St Helens and is further North than Sheffield, Doncaster and Manchester when I look at google maps.


----------



## Pants (May 24, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			i wouldnt class a 3 hour drive and 160 mls as being local to most in the NORTH WEST,depends on your interpretation of NORTH
		
Click to expand...

I would suspect that from where Smiffy lives to (say) Forest Pines is nearer 4 hours and well in excess of 200 miles. Most accommodating for the potential organiser to be willing to travel that far.  If that doesn't appeal to you, why not organise your own event somewhere that suits you?


----------



## Ethan (May 24, 2015)

Foliage Finder said:



			Haha, how about someone that would be approximately 2 months away from being a practicing doctor? Provided I pass said exams...

Click to expand...

I didn't have time to play golf during my JHO (FY1 in modern parlance) year. Kids these days ........


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 24, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I didn't have time to play golf during my JHO (FY1 in modern parlance) year. Kids these days ........
		
Click to expand...

I'm preparing myself for that likelihood at the moment, but this would coincide with that period before I'd start as an F1 in August, the last long summer before student life is well and truly over!


----------



## Region3 (May 24, 2015)

I'd make the long trip to play St Mellion again but not sure many others would. A 2 nighter might make the trek more worthwhile?

Never played there but Carden Park in Cheshire has 2 courses - 1 of them a Nicklaus design.

All the suggestions so far sound good to me.


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Forest Pines is only 2 hours from St Helens and is further North than Sheffield, Doncaster and Manchester when I look at google maps.
		
Click to expand...

Its only 106 miles for me but not the ideal journey at 2hrs minimum along the A46.


----------



## Hobbit (May 24, 2015)

Stoke by Nayland is 5.5hr and 260 miles from North Yorks. Would prefer something a bit closer, within 200/4hrs.


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2015)

I'm definitely keen to play in this again.

With me being located very central I'm easily pleased re the venue so no preference at this stage.


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			i wouldnt class a 3 hour drive and 160 mls as being local to most in the NORTH WEST,depends on your interpretation of NORTH
		
Click to expand...

Errrr............
I live in Bexhill on Sea in East Sussex.
The AA routeplanner says that from my postcode to Forest Pines it's 230 miles door to door.
From St Helens to Forest Pines it's 113 miles.
From Bexhill on Sea to Newcastle Upon Tyne its 361 miles. Simplistically the mid-point there would be 180 miles. 
I think I'm trying to be fair!!
Instead of moaning about your lot, pity the guys who live in Cornwall!
I can't really win can I?
Next?


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'd make the long trip to play St Mellion again but not sure many others would. A 2 nighter might make the trek more worthwhile?
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to play at St Mellion again Gary, but as nice as it is, it's location rules it out mate.
I think that Carden Park would be ruled out for the same reason.
Forest Pines certainly meets most peoples criteria, we know that the courses are in fair condition (or they were when we visited last time, didn't have any complaints from anybody but just wish they hadn't topdressed the greens a day or two before our arrival!).
Again, Woodhall Spa is nice....looking on their website they offer a nights stay and two rounds (one on the Bracken and one on the Hotchkin) for Â£195.00 inc. dinner and breakfast. Â£175.00 without the evening meal.
Forest Pines is going to come in a fair bit cheaper than that... (a quick scan on the internet sees an offer of one nights accommodation, meals and two rounds of golf for Â£109.00!!).
Ping's HQ at Gainsborough is the perfect venue golfwise, but again we have the logistical problem of accommodation.


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2015)

"Interested" numbers thus far....

*
1. SMIFFY
2. LEFTIE
3. GAZR99
4. HOBBIT
5. RICHART
6. ROSECOTT
7. CHRISD
8. SAINTHACKER
9. FOLIAGEFINDER
10. MASHLEYR7
11. HOMERJSIMPSON
12. REGION3
13. LIVERPOOL PHIL
14. KHAMELION
15. MIDNIGHT
16. RUFF-DRIVER
17. SANDMAGNET
18. FISH
19. BIRCHY
20. CROW

For those of you that have never visited Forest Pines, this short video will give you an idea of what to expect.
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GWEiaIKu1M


----------



## Hobbit (May 25, 2015)

Played F Pines a few times, and always enjoyed it. Great price too. Willing to travel further south though. FP is less than 2hrs and 100 miles from 'Boro


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Played F Pines a few times, and always enjoyed it. Great price too. Willing to travel further south though. FP is less than 2hrs and 100 miles from 'Boro
		
Click to expand...

I personally fancy Brocket Hall Brian. Not played there before and both courses are supposed to be superb. Problem is, my email to them bounced back undelivered so I may well give them a call this morning to find out a bit more.
Nothing wrong with Forest Pines, I've visited twice and enjoyed it immensely both times. As mentioned above, I can guarantee it will be the cheapest option.

Just had a quick look again on the Brocket Hall website, and at the moment they are offering a one night stay with 36 holes of golf for Â£169.00 but this is available Sun-Weds only and doesn't include an evening meal (breakfast on the 2nd day only).
If you wanted to make it later in the week, the price rises to Â£239.00!! So if we did go to Brocket I can see a this taking place early in the week. I'm not paying Â£70.00 more just to play on a Friday!


----------



## SaintHacker (May 25, 2015)

Just another idea to throw in the hat, what about Celtic manor? 3 courses, 2 hotels, and right next door to the M4


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Just another idea to throw in the hat, what about Celtic manor? 3 courses, 2 hotels, and right next door to the M4
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad call


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Just another idea to throw in the hat, what about Celtic manor? 3 courses, 2 hotels, and right next door to the M4
		
Click to expand...

Checking on their website now it looks like it's Â£182.00 for a 1 night stay in June to include two rounds, one of which would be on the 2010 course, the other on the Montgomerie or Roman Road.
I expect it will go up a couple of quid for next year.
Not out of the question for me, as it's about the same distance from here as Forest Pines.
But I'm not the only one going


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2015)

A recent meet with Mizuno boys was 

_Brocket Hall on the 28th and 29th March 2015

The deal costs Â£145 and includes:

Use of the Palmerston Golf Academy Practice Facilities
36 holes of golf.
3 course a la carte dinner in the Watershyppes Restaurant.
Overnight accommodation in the Melbourne Lodge.
Full English breakfast in the Watershyppes Restaurant.
Complimentary Newspaper. _

I've seen the pictures and read the reports and it looked amazing, and that price was for a Saturday & Sunday! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2015)

Fish said:



			A recent meet with Mizuno boys was 

_Brocket Hall on the 28th and 29th March 2015

The deal costs Â£145 and includes:

Use of the Palmerston Golf Academy Practice Facilities
36 holes of golf.
3 course a la carte dinner in the Watershyppes Restaurant.
Overnight accommodation in the Melbourne Lodge.
Full English breakfast in the Watershyppes Restaurant.
Complimentary Newspaper. _

I've seen the pictures and read the reports and it looked amazing, and that price was for a Saturday & Sunday! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

But that was most probably"winter rate" as it was in March Robin.
I've no idea where we are going to end up yet but I can guarantee wherever it is it won't be in March mate.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Checking on their website now it looks like it's Â£182.00 for a 1 night stay in June to include two rounds, one of which would be on the 2010 course, the other on the Montgomerie or Roman Road.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the 2010 course a bit long for you old farts?


----------



## richart (May 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Isn't the 2010 course a bit long for you old farts?   

Click to expand...

You would be ok with an electric trolley Gordon.:thup:


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			But that was most probably"winter rate" as it was in March Robin.
I've no idea where we are going to end up yet but I can guarantee wherever it is it won't be in March mate.
		
Click to expand...

I understood that, it was just as a barometer, ok its "just" inside the winter rate time but it was a Saturday &  Sunday and included everything, i'd expect it to be a little more in summer but not a lot more and less extras such as meals.


----------



## rosecott (May 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Isn't the 2010 course a bit long for you old farts?   

Click to expand...

Some of us can still walk - and use a non-electric push trolley.


----------



## 6inchcup (May 25, 2015)

Fish said:



			A recent meet with Mizuno boys was 

_Brocket Hall on the 28th and 29th March 2015

The deal costs Â£145 and includes:

Use of the Palmerston Golf Academy Practice Facilities
36 holes of golf.
3 course a la carte dinner in the Watershyppes Restaurant.
Overnight accommodation in the Melbourne Lodge.
Full English breakfast in the Watershyppes Restaurant.
Complimentary Newspaper. _

I've seen the pictures and read the reports and it looked amazing, and that price was for a Saturday & Sunday! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

what paper was it !!!!


----------



## drewster (May 26, 2015)

I'm interested in FP, WS or BH. Played both Brocket Hall courses and thought the set up was fantastic . We didn't stay on site though and stayed in Hertford. Hanbury Manor is just down the road but haven't played there.


----------



## JustOne (May 26, 2015)

Count me in (health permitting).


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2015)

Brocket Halls email system is playing up as it keeps bouncing my emails back.
I am waiting for somebody to phone me back so that I can find out a price and availability and will let you know when they do.
God knows when that will be though as initial impressions seem to be that nobody knows what's going on!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Brocket Halls email system is playing up as it keeps bouncing my emails back.
I am waiting for somebody to phone me back so that I can find out a price and availability and will let you know when they do.
God knows when that will be though as initial impressions seem to be that nobody knows what's going on!
		
Click to expand...

Are they in administration at the minute, If any deposit gets paid to them make sure its on a credit card. 

I guess that's why it seems no one has a clue what's going on there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are they in administration at the minute, If any deposit gets paid to them make sure its on a credit card. 

I guess that's why it seems no one has a clue what's going on there.
		
Click to expand...

The club I understand is ok but a company is in administration- not sure how its effects the golf club


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The club I understand is ok but a company is in administration- not sure how its effects the golf club
		
Click to expand...

Would guess the staff work for the company not just the golf club. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2015)

Well I'm still waiting for a phone call
I did give the girl brief details of my requirements, 24 golfers for an overnight stay with 2 rounds of golf.
Bearing in mind it's likely to cost around Â£190.00pp then that's roughly Â£4,500.00 worth of business they would be securing, plus any bar charges, pro shop sales etc.
C'est la vie


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 26, 2015)

I played Brocket Hall earlier this year and I wouldn't rush back to it if I'm honest. I played the Melbourne course as it's wasn't great, ok but not great. Just my tuppence worth. I'd be more interested in Forest Pines or Celtic Manor. BUT what people seem to forget with these things is that you are organising it and taking your time out to do it, you'll never please everyone so I'll just go with what ever gets chosen.


----------



## full_throttle (May 26, 2015)

If you make it a mid week break then I'm in, weekends are difficult due to other golfing commitments. Venue shouldn't be an issue, the company will be worth it


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			If you make it a mid week break then I'm in, weekends are difficult due to other golfing commitments.
		
Click to expand...

This will be held during the week to try to keep the price down to an acceptable level for everybody Rob.
No dates set in stone yet, but likely to be mid to late June next year.


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			This will be held during the week to try to keep the price down to an acceptable level for everybody Rob.
No dates set in stone yet, but likely to be mid to late June next year.
		
Click to expand...

Date (and venue) now fixed.
Forest Pines. 26th June 2016.
Â£109.00 all in for 36 holes and overnight accommodation with all food.
Couldn't resist at that price!!
See other thread re venues.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 27, 2015)

Sweet nice work. Count me in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 27, 2015)

Put me down on the interested list please Smiffy :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2015)

Thread closed, please see the definitive thread instead


----------

